# Acacia hollow form



## Steelart99 (Jan 1, 2013)

I had a friend send me what he believes is a rare species of Acacia from Oman. I turned a small hollow form bowl to send him. Does anyone know of any rare species of Acacia from Oman? Google is not being very helpful to me this morning.
Dan

[attachment=15543] Acacia from Oman


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't know much about anything, especially acacia. I do like the HF though. Flat tops aren't the easiest thing to do.


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 1, 2013)

Dane,
I've only done a few HF, but really like the look and feel once turned. This one was especially difficult as I had my father-in-law "watching" and "helping"  I think I'll make a few carbide tools to turn these. 
Dan




Dane Fuller said:


> I don't know much about anything, especially acacia. I do like the HF though. Flat tops aren't the easiest thing to do.


----------



## davidgiul (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice HF. The acacia in question could be Acacia seyal or Acacia tortilis. Both of these species are common in the area.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 1, 2013)

That's a cool little piece!


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 2, 2013)

davidgiul said:


> Nice HF. The acacia in question could be Acacia seyal or Acacia tortilis. Both of these species are common in the area.



The only reason I think this "might" be a different Acacia is that both Acacia seyal or Acacia tortilis are "common" Acacia and my friend seemed convinced that this was a rare species. Of course, he could obviously be wrong although he is a bit of a amatuer botanist. The wood color seems to be consistent with images I've seen of Acacia, however I don't know how much variation there is across the species. There are 1300 varieties of Acacia :wacko1:

Any experts out there?


----------

